# After the past two years, what does 2022 hold for us?



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2022)

At least I've heard it's (mostly) protein...


----------



## Inka (Jan 7, 2022)

Brilliant!  I’d forgotten what year it was set in!


----------



## Contused (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## mikeyB (Jan 10, 2022)

Spooky, but interestingly the book on which the film was based, by the great Harry Harrison, was set in 1999. (The book is called "Make Room! Make Room!" and the product is called Soylent Steaks.) The film was the last ever appearance of Edward G Robinson - he died 12 days after the film was finished.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 10, 2022)

Contused said:


>



Not sure what is funny about it! 

Thank goodness I never saw the film! Just reading the plot summary stressed me half to death! I can't cope with anything like that, and certainly not for entertainment!


----------



## Vonny (Jan 11, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Not sure what is funny about it!
> 
> Thank goodness I never saw the film! Just reading the plot summary stressed me half to death! I can't cope with anything like that, and certainly not for entertainment!


When the film was made in the 70s and 2022 was light years away, it was horrifying Barbara. One of the most moving films ever made though imho...when Sol goes to die and there is a film playing showing the beauty of nature with Beethoven's Pastoral symphony playing. The cop played by Charlton Heston had never seen anything like it. Never could watch that bit without bawling my head off.

What made me laugh just now was the fact that Soylent Green is mostly protein and therefore perfect for diabetics. Such a thought never crossed my mind back in the 70s. Such a dystopian future could never exist, but now I wonder....


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> Spooky, but interestingly the book on which the film was based, by the great Harry Harrison, was set in 1999. (The book is called "Make Room! Make Room!" and the product is called Soylent Steaks.) The film was the last ever appearance of Edward G Robinson - he died 12 days after the film was finished.


And we all know what happened to him...!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Not sure what is funny about it!
> 
> Thank goodness I never saw the film! Just reading the plot summary stressed me half to death! I can't cope with anything like that, and certainly not for entertainment!


I love dystopian novels and films  Feels a bit like we're living in one right now!


----------



## Ditto (Jan 12, 2022)

The film us much better than the book imho. The book felt a bit 'bland' after the film which really impacted on me and my sister back in the day. We knew we were doomed from then on. The one last tree with a fence around it! And the fact that the guy was born in 1953 like me. Agh. The film is dated now but still excellent I think. 

Plus it's a rubbish solution. If we resort to that we'll all end up with dementia, doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 12, 2022)

I had nightmares about it all last night and my levels have been in double figures all night with the stress. Had multiple stacked Fiasp corrections (10.5 units total) throughout the night which did precisely nothing! The more I think about our current situation, the more it seems like we could be sliding into a dystopian novel already. Boris certainly reminds me so much of Animal Farm these days. He is even looking more and more like those animals. Computers and phones listen and watch what we say and where we go and feed us drivel information to sell products and advertising is such a huge brainwashing system. I had no idea how powerful until I went low carb and tried to resist all the food advertising. It is everywhere! Even my news feed seems to be slanted. And that is without considering the pandemic and the financial aftermath which is to come of course! I'm not one for conspiracy theories or even being pessimistic but this stuff really does worry me!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I had nightmares about it all last night and my levels have been in double figures all night with the stress. Had multiple stacked Fiasp corrections (10.5 units total) throughout the night which did precisely nothing! The more I think about our current situation, the more it seems like we could be sliding into a dystopian novel already. Boris certainly reminds me so much of Animal Farm these days. He is even looking more and more like those animals. Computers and phones listen and watch what we say and where we go and feed us drivel information to sell products and advertising is such a huge brainwashing system. I had no idea how powerful until I went low carb and tried to resist all the food advertising. It is everywhere! Even my news feed seems to be slanted. And that is without considering the pandemic and the financial aftermath which is to come of course! I'm not one for conspiracy theories or even being pessimistic but this stuff really does worry me!


I think the thing about the modern world is that we all suffer a bit from information overload, and a lot of the information is either fake, trivial or negative. But I always try and think about how things might have been for me in previous eras - the Cold War and nuclear threat (hasn't quite gone away, but nothing like it was in the '70s and '80s), the two World Wars, pre-NHS medical care, NO INSULIN  , Victorian disease, poverty and pollution, hunger and poverty in the 18thC, the list really does go on and although we still have problems in the world that seem perennial, we have progressed and I am optimistic for the future  We've had a particularly bad few years where some of the old, established norms are starting to collapse - the financial crash, free-market capitalism and the realisation that trickle-down economics is a lie, the final exposure of populist demagogues like Trump and Johnson. One day we will learn to suppress our lizard-brain instincts and rely instead on our collective intelligence and empathy, as demonstrated by the majority of the public during the pandemic - the hard work of our key workers and public services, the communities coming together to help their neighbours, the compassion for the vulnerable and disadvantaged  

Thankfully, Covid hasn't led to roving armies of murderous zombies, science has brought us treatments and cures so we are not down to a few small groups of scavenging survivors, and Boris Johnson is finally getting his come-uppance for his cavalier and mendacious conduct in office


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 14, 2022)

I for one hope Boris can find his magic Teflon and slide out of his current problems with a few sackings of the Civil Servants who sent out the invites and conducted parties without his knowledge. Why do I hope that? Because if he limps on the next election two things will happen. The Tories will be trashed at the election, and it will be certain that every Tory MP in Scotland will lose their seat, and support for independence will go up to around 70%. Support for an independent Wales, and unification of Ireland will be assured. The SNP have said for a while he’s the best promoter of independence, even though he daren’t travel to Scotland without getting out of the car away from the public.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> I for one hope Boris can find his magic Teflon and slide out of his current problems with a few sackings of the Civil Servants who sent out the invites and conducted parties without his knowledge. Why do I hope that? Because if he limps on the next election two things will happen. The Tories will be trashed at the election, and it will be certain that every Tory MP in Scotland will lose their seat, and support for independence will go up to around 70%. Support for an independent Wales, and unification of Ireland will be assured. The SNP have said for a while he’s the best promoter of independence, even though he daren’t travel to Scotland without getting out of the car away from the public.


I know, such thoughts have crossed my mind too. The Tories have a habit of electing new leaders and pretending that everything that happened before has nothing to do with them - this is precisely how Johnson's government started out  We can only hope that any front-runner contender turns out to be equally morally bankrupt. Top of the list appears to be Sunak or Truss - I do not see either of them having great public appeal. Sunak is only popular currently because he was profligate iwth taxpayer's money at the start of the pandemic, but since he started switching off all the support it's become clear that he is just another austerity freak. As for 'Cheese!' Truss - do me a favour!  I can't see any of the current Westminster bunch appealing to the devolved nations - most people did not want to leave the EU and the Tories are simply UKIP sheep in different clothing, particularly since Johnson expelled all the experienced moderates - and Brexit is really going to bite in the coming years


----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 14, 2022)

Before Covid, Boris came up to visit/open the massive new Diageo distillery at Roseisle. While sampling a dram, he was told that the Roseisle Grain spirit was used in the making of Johnnie Walker.

"Oh. Do you make that?" he said showing a total lack of research or awareness.

He needs to realise the damage he is doing and go off and bring up his young children in a house with a big garden somewhere.

Then a new, responsible PM can "sort things out" and re-unite the country before the next election.


----------



## Amity Island (Jan 14, 2022)

Northerner said:


> At least I've heard it's (mostly) protein...
> 
> View attachment 19685


Northerner,

I haven't heard of that film before, but I do now know how it ends!

Strangely, I read this a couple of years ago and thought nothing of it at the time. It's a company in the UK who do something called water cremation. The "waste" can then be discharged into rivers or from what I understand, in the US can be used as fertiliser. This article was published the day after Lockdown was announced in the UK.

Perhaps Soylent Green isn't that far fetched after all?

24th March 2020 (day after lockdown).
"Following a successful study, the UK’s first ‘wastewater consent to discharge’ has been granted for the water cremation process, the environmentally friendly alternative to flame cremation or burial. Yorkshire Water has granted the consent, opening the way for water cremation consent applications from across the country. The widespread introduction of water cremation would be a significant step in the funeral industry’s efforts to reduce its impact on climate change."









						Successful Study of Water Cremation completed for Yorkshire Water - Resomation
					

UK’s first wastewater discharge consent granted by Yorkshire Water for environmentally friendly process.




					resomation.com
				




and of course Soylent is already an established brand!









						Soylent Let us take a few things off your plate.
					

Soylent products turn a full meal into a one-step process with everything the body needs to thrive. Complete nutrition science-backed and sustainable.




					soylent.com


----------



## Robin (Jan 14, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Strangley, I read this a couple of years ago and thought nothing of it at the time. It's a company in the UK who do something called water cremation. The "waste" can then be discharged into rivers or from what I understand, in the US can be used as fertiliser. This article was published the day after Lockdown was announced in the UK.


Archbishop Desmond Tutu had an 'Aquamation' See here for a description of the process.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/01/02/what-is-aquamation-burial-practice-desmond-tutu-requested-instead-greenhouse-gas-emitting-cremation/


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2022)

Robin said:


> Archbishop Desmond Tutu had an 'Aquamation' See here for a description of the process.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/01/02/what-is-aquamation-burial-practice-desmond-tutu-requested-instead-greenhouse-gas-emitting-cremation/


Hadn't heard of that, sounds good  However, everyone knows that Archbishops become Soylent Purple


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 17, 2022)

Seems a particularly complex way to achieve a carbon neutral way of decomposing. What’s wrong with giving the worms a feed underground? No electricity required. Get buried in a wicker coffin near a tree and allow your no longer needed nutrients to be picked up by the mycelial network into the tree. Do some good while you’re dead.


----------



## Amity Island (Jan 17, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> Seems a particularly complex way to achieve a carbon neutral way of decomposing. What’s wrong with giving the worms a feed underground? No electricity required. Get buried in a wicker coffin near a tree and allow your no longer needed nutrients to be picked up by the mycelial network into the tree. Do some good while you’re dead.


Also not a good way to preserve evidence should foul play later be evident.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 24, 2022)

I hope Boris stays in, better the devil you know plus he is an entertaining buffoon. I likes him.  Also they are all gits and one's much the same as another, doesn't matter who is in. 

Re after we're gone, I'd like to be put in one of them pods and make a tree. There's that much of me I could make a Redwood!


----------

